

How I sold 2000$ of self-designed electronics in ONE day - hansc
http://hwstartup.wordpress.com/2012/09/07/how-i-sold-2000-of-my-electronics-in-one-day/

======
harwoodr
I'm trying to understand the sensor boards...

a) what kind of battery does it need? b) what's the range? c) what's the
battery life like? d) what frequency range does it operate in and will stuff
in my house interfere with it? e) can I buy extra sensors?

I think you should consider answering these questions on the growguard site in
order to facilitate even more sales. :)

~~~
hansc
Harwoodr, It uses a 9V battery that lasts for about 6 months. It uses 868MHz
ISM band and does not interfere with anything in your house. Outside range is
about 50 yard/meters, inside a couple of rooms.

------
rauar
Nice job. How did you find your price tag ?

~~~
hansc
I started with my cost price and added a markup that would reduce my risk. In
addition, I noticed that botanicalls was 99$, so 119$ would be ok.

